# HD or something else?



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi has HD and the subsequent arthritis Since it began getting cold, she has been having much more trouble. Recently, she seems to be not only stiff, but it is as if her back legs just aren't working right. Does this sound like the usual arthritis/HD or something else like DM? She is wobbly when she stands up and has trouble getting her back legs moving.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It sounds pretty normal for an older dog in the cold with bad hips.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Definitely sounds normal. The cold is really hard on the joints. 

What supplements do you have her on?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

She takes Glyco-flex glucosamine supplement with her meals. Also she gets Nupro Solid Gold powder supplement on her dinner, the joint compound. She takes an aspirin if she seems to be in pain.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I recommend buffered C: either Ester C or absorbic acid. That has been very helpful for my dogs with arthritis and joint problems. I start with 500mg/day and work up to 2000mg/day. 

I also give fish oil capsules and give a double or even triple dose of the joint supplements and often combine two (like you're doing). 

Also, if one supplement isn't working, go ahead and try another. 

I've used Springtime Inc's Longevity very successfully in combination with another type of joint support...e.g. hyaluronic acid or something with cetyl m like Cetyl M Joint Formula for Dogs Response Products (Pet Supplies - Supplements - Joint Supplements) (which is supposedly formulated for HD).


----------

